# Telling a process not to hog bandwidth

## coffeecat

Is there anything like "nice" for bandwidth, that tells a process that it has low priority for net usage the way "nice" tells it not to hog processor time?

----------

## Hu

I assume you mean network bandwidth, rather than disk I/O bandwidth.  The latter can be influenced with control groups.  Network consumption can be influenced with traffic shaping, but you may need to describe the shaping in terms of the traffic rather than the process.

Some programs may have enough intelligence that you can tell them to use less than full bandwidth.  However, nice does not do this.  Rather, nice instructs the kernel to reduce the scheduling priority of the process.

----------

